# Mice driving me nuts



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I have no idea where to post this topic, but I do think it might have to do with behavior.

I use water bottles in all my tanks and every so often (maybe once or twice a month) my mice will pour/dump all the water out of their bottle. How do I know this? When I use pellet bedding, a huge amount of the pellets will be dissolved (depending on how much water was in the bottle). Do you have any idea why my mice do this? It drives me crazy.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

How are they pouring it out?The only time I know of that water dispenses completely is if the end of the nozzle is toucing the litter/bedding or if they chew a hole in the plastic and ruin it completely.If it's the first then use less bedding of lift the bottle higher.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What SarahC said is true. However, another possibility of water bottle fail is with the ones that have a plastic gasket in them. They are a good quality brand, but you HAVE to make sure the gasket is seated correctly. Sometimes it even comes out when you wash the bottle, and this may not be noticed. Both will cause the bottles to leak over a few hours, emptying all the water.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> What SarahC said is true. However, another possibility of water bottle fail is with the ones that have a plastic gasket in them. They are a good quality brand, but you HAVE to make sure the gasket is seated correctly. Sometimes it even comes out when you wash the bottle, and this may not be noticed. Both will cause the bottles to leak over a few hours, emptying all the water.


I've had this happen before. I would just check all the things Sarah listed & Mojo listed. If none of those work, you may want to try a different brand of water bottle and see if that helps.


----------

